# beef and ale  stew  and dumplings any ideas?



## Steff (Apr 17, 2010)

I want to make this but have no idea where to start i have found a jamie oliver recipe online and it seems ok but wondered if anyone on here had a recipe?

cheers


----------



## AlisonM (Apr 17, 2010)

I haven't made this for a while but here goes.

For the stew:

500g stewing beef cut into large chunks
2 medium onions, roughly chopped, or 4 shallots, or 1 dozen cocktail onions
250g mushrooms of your choice
2 large carrots roughly chopped
2 sticks of celery, roughly chopped
1 large leek, roughly chopped
1tsp dried mixed herbs or finely chopped fresh herbs
1 tsp mustard powder
250ml beef stock
250ml good quality ale or stout
S&P to taste
2 tblspns plain flour
A little oil for browning

For the dumplings:

175g self raising flour
75g shredded suet
1 tsp dried mixed herbs or finely chopped fresh herbs
.5 tsp baking powder
S&P to taste
Water to mix

If you're using a cheaper cut of meat, put it in a large covered dish in the fridge over night in a little of the ale and a tablespoon or so of red wine, malt or balsamic vinegar. This will tenderise it. When you're ready to make the stew, put the plain flour, salt, pepper, herbs and mustard powder into a large poly bag and add the meat, shake it till it's well coated. Heat the oil in a large pan and brown the meat well then set it aside and stir in the stock and ale making sure you get all the good stuff left over from browning the meat. Now add the onions and other veg and return the meat to the pan, bring to the boil the cover the pan and simmer on a low heat for at least two hours.

For the dumplings. Sift the flour, salt, pepper and baking powder together in a large bowl, add the herbs and rub in the suet until you have a breadcrumb like consistency. Now add water a little at a time till the mixture comes together, don't overwork it. Divide the mixture into portions according to your own taste and add them to the top of the stew about half an hour before the cooking time ends.


----------



## Steff (Apr 17, 2010)

ty alison i followed a jamie oliver recipe that included guinness but ive still copied your recipe down hun 


cheers.


i made a mistake with the dumplings tho as they were to stodgey, i did not put in enough flour i think or not enuff water.


----------



## AlisonM (Apr 17, 2010)

As an aside, cheaper cuts of meat work extremely well in this kind of slow cooked dish. You can use red wine instead of ale and either chicken, lamb, pork, rabbit or venison instead of beef. If you don't have time for a long slow cooking, then marinating the meat overnight ahead of time will ensure it's nice and tender. Adding a little vinegar or wine to the marinade helps the process by breaking down the cell structure of the meat which can tighten up during the cooking time.


----------



## AlisonM (Apr 17, 2010)

Steff2010 said:


> i made a mistake with the dumplings tho as they were to stodgey, i did not put in enough flour i think or not enuff water.



That's why I add a little baking powder (one of my gran's secrets ) it ensures they rise well and come out nice and light, I do the same with scones. It's cheating but I won't tell if you don't.  The proportions should be about one third fat to two thirds flour. It also helps to sieve the flour and get as much air in as possible.


----------



## Steff (Apr 17, 2010)

Thanks alison the things i did not include were the mushrooms(gutted) and the mustard powder , we dnt like leek so we left that out.


----------



## AlisonM (Apr 17, 2010)

Oops, I almost forgot, I also add a good dash of Worcester sauce at the point when I add the liquid to the stew.


----------



## Steff (Apr 17, 2010)

AlisonM said:


> Oops, I almost forgot, I also add a good dash of Worcester sauce at the point when I add the liquid to the stew.



gosh your soo good wish id caught you on earlier before i went and did a jamie oliver recipe hun lol.


----------



## AlisonM (Apr 17, 2010)




----------

